# Spotify è già aperto?

## Wantoast

Salve a tutti.

Ho provato a installare Spotify: inizialmente ho avuto avuto un problema per un conflitto tra pacchetti, poi aggiungendo "icu" come variabile USE globale l'installazione è stata completata correttamente.

Ora però se apro Spotify mi dà:

```

wantoast@localhost ~ $ spotify

/opt/spotify/spotify-client/spotify: /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0: no version information available (required by /opt/spotify/spotify-client/spotify)

/opt/spotify/spotify-client/spotify: /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0: no version information available (required by /opt/spotify/spotify-client/spotify)

QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme.

15:48:38.351 I [breakpad.cpp:107                ] Registered Breakpad for product: spotify

15:48:38.354 I [translate.cpp:139               ] Reloading language file

```

E appare una finestra di dialogo:

```

Spotify is already running, but not responding. Please close it and try again.

```

Come posso risolvere?

Grazie in anticipo!

----------

## pierino_89

Probabilmente l'avevi lanciato prima e il processo è rimasto in esecuzione, guarda con top/ps/un qualsiasi gestore processi grafico e terminalo.

----------

## Wantoast

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Probabilmente l'avevi lanciato prima e il processo è rimasto in esecuzione, guarda con top/ps/un qualsiasi gestore processi grafico e terminalo.

 

Riavviando il problema persiste, dovrebbe voler dire che in realtà Spotify non è in esecuzione.

----------

## pierino_89

Quando l'ho installato mi ha suggerito questo:

```

If Spotify crashes after an upgrade its cache may be corrupt.

To remove the cache:

rm -rf ~/.cache/spotify

```

----------

